# how will you die?



## ravan (Jun 29, 2009)

The Amazing Death Predictor!

re*nae: At age 67 you will be trampled by a mob of rabid people at the opening of X-Men 17. *

*giggles*


----------



## squishi (Jun 29, 2009)

it told me at age 76 i will die lonely and alone


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Jun 29, 2009)

Cassandra : At age 65 you will be attacked by a pack of escaped lap dogs in your neighborhood and never be seen again


----------



## TWENTY B (Jun 29, 2009)

*TWENTY B: At age 34 a tiger will maul you. Don't ask why, but you will be in a Burmese jungle.*

*lmao... *


----------



## squishi (Jun 29, 2009)

lol i just did dads for him it said at the age 76 he will get lost on a road trip and his life will become like the movie wrong turn


----------



## Mudimans (Jun 29, 2009)

*Jade: At age 30 you will fall from the fifth floor window of a hotel while under the influence of Robitussin DM. *

*Hmmm, only 3 years left for me!! At least you guys live to an almost reasonable age! :cry:*

*EDIT: Twenty B, I see you only have a few years left too my friend!*


----------



## pinkmus (Jun 29, 2009)

* At age 36 a meteorite will strike you as you are walking to the gas station to buy a 40oz bottle of King Cobra. *

not much left to live I guess...

-Will


----------



## XKiller (Jun 29, 2009)

*shane: At age 20 you will die from alcohol poisoning. *


----------



## Shonfield (Jun 29, 2009)

*Sam: At age 34 you will be struck by lightning while trying to move the antenna beside your mobile home in order to pick up late night adult movies.

*wow...my life sounds like it will be great


----------



## Dave (Jun 29, 2009)

*David: At age 32 you will start playing an online game and become so addicted that you starve to death.

Dad ..
**John: At age 71 aliens will abduct you and use your body for sick and often anally-oriented experiments before dropping you off outside of a local homeless shelter smelling of beer. 

Pop
**Ray: At age 98 a statue will fall over and crush you while giving your acceptance speech for the position of Governor. 

Grandma
**Valda: At age 117 you will be attacked by a pack of escaped lap dogs in your neighborhood and never be seen again. *


----------



## TWENTY B (Jun 29, 2009)

Mudimans said:


> *EDIT: Twenty B, I see you only have a few years left too my friend!*


 hopefully i'll be in the *Burmese jungle looking for some huge snakes*


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 29, 2009)

*gordo: At age 45 you will start sleeping more and more. After six months of this you will be sleeping 19 hours a day. By month seven, you do not wake up anymore. You cease breathing during month nine. 
*


----------



## Andrais (Jun 29, 2009)

* At age 31 I will die from an equipment malfunction in an exciting, fear based reality game show. Your death will receive the highest ratings of any episode of any reality show, ever. *

Wow! I die whilst being on TV! atleast that means im good at something


----------



## redbellybite (Jun 29, 2009)

*RBB: At age 86 you will start playing an online game and become so addicted that you starve to death*
*lmao probably that letter game .....*


----------



## jessb (Jun 29, 2009)

*Jess: At age 40 you will die fighting the Global War on Terrorism in Mexico. *

At least I will die a heroine!!!


----------



## first_time_owner (Jun 29, 2009)

*Jake: At age 41 a truly fanatic fan of your spoken word works will stalk you and torture you for a period of weeks. After refusing to sign any more autographs, the fan will kill you. *

*awwwww*


----------



## Mudimans (Jun 29, 2009)

These are hilarious! Who thinks this crap up?? Dave, yours gave me a good giggle! And waruikazi, that sounds like the perfect way to go i think!


----------



## [email protected]$ (Jun 29, 2009)

*Tamara: At age 44 you will die in a fiery golf-cart crash, alcohol will be involved. *


----------



## redbellybite (Jun 29, 2009)

*RBB's Hubby: At age 58 you will fall from the fifth floor window of a hotel while under the influence of Robitussin DM..............BAH HA HA HA ..see I knew I was gonna out live him ....*


----------



## KaaTom (Jun 29, 2009)

*Nicole: At age 67 after your spouse leaves you and your children disown you, you will go to work to find that you have been fired. This all proves too much to take. You decide to take a walk in the park but are robbed and murdered before you get there. *


----------



## spydalover (Jun 29, 2009)

gloria; at age 65 you will die fighting the interplanetary war on terrorism on phobus, a moon of mars


----------



## snake_lover (Jun 29, 2009)

*Samantha: At age 26 you will start sleeping more and more. After six months of this you will be sleeping 19 hours a day. By month seven, you do not wake up anymore. You cease breathing during month nine.*


*arghhhh i shant sleep no more starting now hehe*


----------



## oreo1 (Jun 29, 2009)

*oreo1: At age 28 too many imitation cheese based snack foods leads to a dietary condition which causes your life to end. 
:cry: *i dont wanna go out on cheese!!:| it not even real cheese!! yuk!


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 29, 2009)

snake_lover said:


> *Samantha: At age 26 you will start sleeping more and more. After six months of this you will be sleeping 19 hours a day. By month seven, you do not wake up anymore. You cease breathing during month nine.*
> 
> 
> *arghhhh i shant sleep no more starting now hehe*



Now they are gettign recycled... well that sucks.


----------



## SyKeD (Jun 29, 2009)

*Chris: At age 53 you will be attacked by a pack of escaped lap dogs in your neighborhood and never be seen again.


But i still see my self dieing in the sack with a big smile on my face
*


----------



## itbites (Jun 29, 2009)

*kristy: At age 59 you will be hunted by a strange apparition resembling Andy Griffith, and subsequently commit suicide after the stress proves to be too much.*


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jun 29, 2009)

*Damien : At age 42 you will spontaneously combust while dining out with your family*


----------



## kakariki (Jun 29, 2009)

OMG!!!! *.....Sam: At age 46 you will die while partaking in a particularly intense meditation session.

*" rushes off to make her "bucket list"..........*" lol
*


----------



## Pujols (Jun 29, 2009)

Lol mine and itbites would have to have the best one:

*Ryan: At age 59 you will be hunted by a strange apparition resembling Andy Griffith, and subsequently commit suicide after the stress proves to be too much. *


----------



## Nikki. (Jun 29, 2009)

*Nikki: At age 39 you will realize that you actually died three years earlier, and have been dreaming all the events since then. :cry: *


----------



## Sel (Jun 29, 2009)

Hahaha mine is hillarious...

*Christie: At age 74 you will fall into a tank at a large aquarium and be eaten by suckerfish.*


----------



## whcasual79 (Jun 29, 2009)

all of us are gona die on dec 21st 2012 when the world ends


----------



## jessieJEALOUSY (Jun 29, 2009)

*Jessica: At age 50 you will die from wounds delivered by a blender after trying to make your sixteenth magarita of the day. (And it's on 3:00pm, shame on you!) *


----------



## mysnakesau (Jun 29, 2009)

Kathrine: At age 78 you will have a heart attack while eating a deep-fried peanut butter and banana sandwich, Elvis style.

Hahaha, very funny. And if you don't like your prediction do it again and get a different one.


----------



## Paul Atkinson (Jun 29, 2009)

Paul: At age 77 you will perish under strange circumstances involving a gallon of lotion, two nine volt batteries, and a photograph of a bicycle.


----------



## imalizard (Jun 29, 2009)

whcasual79 said:


> all of us are gona die on dec 21st 2012 when the world ends


 

That's when I have my birthday!:shock:


----------



## pythons73 (Jun 29, 2009)

Well ive got 2 weeks to live,just joking.at age 62 i will be sleeping alot more and in the 9month of that year i will pass away in my sleep..


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Jun 29, 2009)

*matthew: At age 28 you will become involved in revolutionary activities in Ecuador, and be killed. *


----------



## Banjo (Jun 29, 2009)

*Banjo: At age 94 you will die while partaking in a particularly intense meditation session. *
*WOW I will be doing well, all I need is to win the $90MIL on Lotto to get there.:shock:*


----------



## Vixen (Jun 29, 2009)

At age 45 while playing Street Fighter Omega at an arcade, you will be electrocuted by the headset. You will be the first such death in years. :lol:


----------



## Mudimans (Jun 29, 2009)

*Greg: At age 65 a group of friends will urge you to test the "Don't Wizz on the Electric Fence" myth, and you discover that it can kill. *

I'm sure i remember doing that once, and yes i was drunk


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Jun 29, 2009)

*At age 50 you will die fighting the Interplanetary War on Terrorism on Phobos, a moon of Mars

*Yay I get to be a badass space fighter


----------



## method (Jun 29, 2009)

*At age 73 a large monkey will beat you to death, using the antiquated art of fisticuffs. 

*Just how I imagined it =D


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Jun 29, 2009)

*At age 49 you will perish in an explosion caused by a leaky pilot light and a faulty electrical switch. :shock::shock::shock:*

*i fcunkig hope not lol... at 49 i'll hopefully remember to stay away from pilot lights :lol::lol:*
*oh well, at least it'll be quick hehahaha:?*


----------



## Kyro (Jun 29, 2009)

*Kylie : At age 81 you will die from a lethal overdose of methamphetamines. *:shock::lol:


----------



## deebo (Jun 29, 2009)

*david evans: At age 41 aliens will abduct you and use your body for sick and often anally-oriented experiments before dropping you off outside of a local homeless shelter smelling of beer. *

*why does my **** have to be involved?? why??*


----------



## boxhead (Jun 29, 2009)

Ron-at age 88 you will die fighting the interplanetary war on terrorism on camp harmony,on VENUS .
well lest i know i get to travel .


----------



## Munster (Jun 29, 2009)

* At age 52 you will fall into a vat of neutral shoe polish, and your body will never be recovered. *

Well I won't be polishing my work boots again.


----------



## Khagan (Jun 29, 2009)

*Mathew: At age 60 you will refuse to give a quarter to a beggar. Immediately afterwards you will be hit by a bus. *


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jun 29, 2009)

* At age 39 you will be hunted by a strange apparition resembling Andy Griffith, and subsequently commit suicide after the stress proves to be too much. *


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jun 29, 2009)

Oops i do have heart disease in the family.. *At age 39 too many imitation cheese based snack foods leads to a dietary condition which causes your life to end. *


----------



## spilota_variegata (Jun 29, 2009)

At 81 years of age I'm going to be murdered in a crime of passion when a 25 year old man finds me in a comprimising situation with his 21 year old wife


----------



## FAY (Jun 29, 2009)

spilota_variegata said:


> At 81 years of age I'm going to be murdered in a crime of passion when a 25 year old man finds me in a comprimising situation with his 21 year old wife



Hehehe your'e hoping lol


----------



## miss2 (Jun 29, 2009)

At age 51 a truly fanatic fan of your spoken word works will stalk you and torture you for a period of weeks. After refusing to sign any more autographs, the fan will kill you. 
***?


----------



## Jewly (Jun 29, 2009)

*Julie: At age 66 your head will explode after being exposed to Britney Spears for thirty-six consecutive hours! *


----------



## hallie (Jun 29, 2009)

At age 34 i will be tortured for a few weeks 
by a deranged fan of my spoken word and eventually 
killed when i cant sign anymore autographs...:lol:


----------



## Riley (Jun 29, 2009)

*Riley: At age 29 you will be gunned down in the street by hippies after enacting a bill that grants the WTO even more power. *


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Jun 29, 2009)

At age 65 aliens will abduct you and use your body for sick and often anally-oriented experiments before dropping you off outside of a local homeless shelter smelling of bee


----------



## rubysnake (Jun 29, 2009)

Ruby: At age 60 the artificial intelligence software you programmed becomes self aware and devours you. You will be saved to disk though, so no worries.


----------



## macj81 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Christopher: At age 67 a group of friends will urge you to test the "Don't Wizz on the Electric Fence" myth, and you discover that it can kill. *


----------



## Sarah24 (Jun 29, 2009)

hahaha i dont think this ones been said yet...
*Sarah: At age 57 you finally kick the heroine habit! Congratulations. Unfortunately you stopped because you died from an overdose.*
*LOL*


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jun 29, 2009)

Sarah24 said:


> hahaha i dont think this ones been said yet...
> *Sarah: At age 57 you finally kick the heroine habit! Congratulations. Unfortunately you stopped because you died from an overdose.*
> *LOL*


 
lol that was funny.


----------



## Hooglabah (Jun 29, 2009)

*HOOGLABAH: At age 39 aliens will abduct you and use your body for sick and often anally-oriented experiments before dropping you off outside of a local homeless shelter smelling of beer. *


----------



## Hooglabah (Jun 29, 2009)

did this one with the same info 
*HOOGLABAH: At age 68 you will drown in a wading pool under mysterious circumstances. The only clue will be a small blue pacifier found around your neck. *
now im totally confused

how am i going to die


----------



## Lplater (Jun 29, 2009)

you wont die as you are god , is all mine said


----------



## joshy89 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Josh: At age 59 you will die from an equipment malfunction in an exciting, fear based reality game show. Your death will receive the highest ratings of any episode of any reality show, ever. *


----------



## Snakes_About (Jun 30, 2009)

At age 52 the artificial intelligence software you programmed becomes self aware and devours you. You will be saved to disk though, so no worries.


----------



## Chrisreptile (Jun 30, 2009)

Chrisreptile: At age 27 you will die fighting the Interplanetary War on Terrorism on Camp Harmony, Venus. 

Chrisreptile: At age 23 after your spouse leaves you and your children disown you, you will go to work to find that you have been fired. This all proves too much to take. You decide to take a walk in the park but are robbed and murdered before you get there. 

Chrisreptile: At age 37 you will die in a fiery golf-cart crash, alcohol will be involved. 

Chrisreptile: At age 66 a group of children will text message you continuously for three years, eventually distracting you while driving and causing a fatal wreck; your fatal wreck.


LOL


----------



## craig.a.c (Jun 30, 2009)

craig: At age 44 you will become involved in revolutionary activities in Ecuador, and be killed.


----------



## redbellybite (Jun 30, 2009)

*slateman: At age 102 you will die in a fiery golf-cart crash, alcohol will be involved. *

*see this just proves it YOUR NOT HUMAN no one lives to 102 *


----------



## caustichumor (Jun 30, 2009)

Michael- at age 65 you will be blown up by the pyrotechnics rigged at one of your "Still Not Dead" concerts...
It could be worse I guess... at least there is no anal-trauma involved...


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jun 30, 2009)

*Jordan: At age 52 a tiger will maul you. Don't ask why, but you will be in a Burmese jungle.* <--- :?:?


*Mackenzie-Rose: At age 16 you will go down in a small raft, in your friend's pool, and subsequently drown. :?*

*Rainbow-Serpent: At age 56 you will fall into a vat of neutral shoe polish, and your body will never be recovered. :?:?:?:?:?:?*


----------



## reptilefan95 (Jun 30, 2009)

haha im gonna be famous!!
*Charlie: At age 54 a truly fanatic fan of your spoken word works will stalk you and torture you for a period of weeks. After refusing to sign any more autographs, the fan will kill you. *


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jun 30, 2009)

whcasual79 said:


> all of us are gona die on dec 21st 2012 when the world ends


 Why on the next olympic year, and WHY THE HECK DOES IT HAVE TO BE 2 DAYS BEFORE MY BIRTHDAY!!??:evil:


----------



## taylor111 (Jun 30, 2009)

*Taylor Pullen: At age 39 you will become lost during a road trip and wind up living out the movie "Wrong Turn". Sorry for ya. *


----------



## Ozzie Python (Jun 30, 2009)

*stu burns: At age 64 you will perish under strange circumstances involving a gallon of lotion, two nine volt batteries, and a photograph of a bicycle. *

sounds kinky, not sure where the bicycle fits into it.


----------



## sweetangel (Jun 30, 2009)

*Amy: At age 73 a group of friends will urge you to test the "Don't Wizz on the Electric Fence" myth, and you discover that it can kill. *

haha hell yeah!!


----------



## redbellybite (Jun 30, 2009)

taylor111 said:


> *Taylor Pullen: At age 39 you will become lost during a road trip and wind up living out the movie "Wrong Turn". Sorry for ya. *


 THATS MY FAVOURITE ONE SO FAR LMAO ...that movie was sooooooooo wrong in a good kind of way :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## snake_boy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Callan: At age 22 a group of children will text message you continuously for three years, eventually distracting you while driving and causing a fatal wreck; your fatal wreck. *


----------



## ADZz_93 (Jun 30, 2009)

* At age 64 you will pass in your sleep from undiscerned natural causes. Unfortunately you will be sleeping nude in a local shopping mall. 
lol
*


----------



## Hoon84 (Jun 30, 2009)

*Brendan: At age 30 you will perish in an explosion caused by a leaky pilot light and a faulty electrical switch Thats not good considering Im a plumber and often work with gas appliances!!!*


----------



## Chris1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Chris: At age 47 you will die in a fiery golf-cart crash, alcohol will be involved. 

at least theres alcohol involved!!


----------



## captive_fairy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Jenny: At age 38 you will die from a lethal overdose of methamphetamines.*

*My partner: Paul: At age 67 you will choke on a piece of steak.*


----------



## captive_fairy (Jun 30, 2009)

My sis: *robyn: At age 35 your prototype flying machine will work, and while aloft on its maiden voyage a passenger jet will take you into it's jet engine, and throw you out as a mist.*


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Jun 30, 2009)

squishi said:


> lol i just did dads for him it said at the age 76 he will get lost on a road trip and his life will become like the movie wrong turn


 

OMG I GOT:

*kaitlin: At age 30 you will become lost during a road trip and wind up living out the movie "Wrong Turn"*

i'm 13 now!!!! WTH............................have never even heard of this movie


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Jun 30, 2009)

HA IT LIES!!!! as i knew it would............................this time i got 
*kaitlin: At age 18 you will die fighting the Global War on Terrorism in Canada. *

so instead of dying in 17 years i'm going to die in 5 years!!!:evil:


----------



## MrsDragonLady (Jun 30, 2009)

*At age 113 after your spouse leaves you and your children disown you, you will go to work to find that you have been fired. This all proves too much to take. You decide to take a walk in the park but are robbed and murdered before you get there.*

I don't think so - I am going to die laughing at my results VERY soon :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: come on to begin with - 113!!!


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jun 30, 2009)

MrsDragonLady said:


> *At age 113 after your spouse leaves you and your children disown you, you will go to work to find that you have been fired. This all proves too much to take. You decide to take a walk in the park but are robbed and murdered before you get there.*
> 
> I don't think so - I am going to die laughing at my results VERY soon :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: come on to begin with - 113!!!



LOL still working at 113 GW


----------



## FAY (Jun 30, 2009)

FAY: At age 87 the artificial intelligence software you programmed becomes self aware and devours you. You will be saved to disk though, so no worries. 


Gee..I can rest now...


----------



## m_beardie (Jun 30, 2009)

haha!!

*At age 22 your head will explode after being exposed to Britney Spears for thirty-six consecutive hours!*


----------



## Jackrabbit (Jun 30, 2009)

*At age 87 you will die fighting a Global war on Terrorism in Spain.*

or is it,

*At age 78 you will refuse to give a quarter to a beggar. Immediately afterwards you will be hit by a bus*


----------



## LullabyLizard (Jun 30, 2009)

Rosabella: At age 64 you will go down in a small raft, in your friend's pool, and subsequently drown.


Lol


----------



## LullabyLizard (Jun 30, 2009)

rosabella: At age 53 you finally kick the heroine habit! Congratulations. Unfortunately you stopped because you died from an overdose.

Ahhh! Even younger now


----------



## i_like_it (Jun 30, 2009)

*chris: At age 41 you will die from wounds delivered by a blender after trying to make your sixteenth magarita of the day. (And it's on 3:00pm, shame on you!)

or

**christopher: At age 43 aliens will abduct you and use your body for sick and often anally-oriented experiments before dropping you off outside of a local homeless shelter smelling of beer. *


----------



## Jakee (Jun 30, 2009)

Jake: At age 66 you will be struck by lightning while trying to move the antenna beside your mobile home in order to pick up late night adult movies

:lol::lol:


----------



## Brigsy (Jun 30, 2009)

At age 69 mmm. any way will die fighting a global war on terrorism in mexico


----------



## Kitah (Jun 30, 2009)

*laura: At age 33 the artificial intelligence software you programmed becomes self aware and devours you. You will be saved to disk though, so no worries.

*lol I didn't know I had an interest in programming...


----------



## i_like_it (Jun 30, 2009)

my wife

*aoife: At age 51 you will perish under strange circumstances involving a gallon of lotion, two nine volt batteries, and a photograph of a bicycle*

i'll already be dead by the time she gets that kinky


----------



## gecko-mad (Jun 30, 2009)

*matthew: At age 58 you will realize that you actually died three years earlier, and have been dreaming all the events since then. *
well i am a day-dreamer


----------



## kandi (Jun 30, 2009)

the tender age of 66 i will be attacked by a pack of lap dogs carried off and never seen again. lol. i have 3 now.


----------



## spydalover (Jun 30, 2009)

my sister *emily: At age 50 while playing Tekken 23, a burgler will break into your house. A fight will ensue and you will lose.*


----------



## jack1 (Jul 6, 2009)

*jack: At age 52 you finally kick the heroine habit! Congratulations. Unfortunately you stopped because you died from an overdose.*


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm doomed!! I knew it!! 
*Luke: At age 92 you will die from wounds delivered by a blender after trying to make your sixteenth magarita of the day. (And it's on 3:00pm, shame on you!) *


----------



## shamous1 (Jul 6, 2009)

*102*

At the age of 102 of old age after having 1st conquered all who came before him and amassed a vast fortune.:lol:


----------



## jasonryles810 (Jul 6, 2009)

at age 25 i will die if i have to read another thread within the chit-chat area on APS, this is mind knumbing crap...


----------



## ravan (Jul 6, 2009)

jasonryles810 said:


> at age 25 i will die if i have to read another thread within the chit-chat area on APS, this is mind knumbing crap...



well im sure aps will be just fine without you :lol:


----------



## 5potted (Jul 8, 2009)

* At age 25 you will die from wounds delivered by a blender after trying to make your sixteenth magarita of the day. (And it's on 3:00pm, shame on you!) *

yay only 6 years left


----------



## 5potted (Jul 8, 2009)

if i'm the little bit shy not social butterfly i get: 
*At age 28 you finally kick the heroine habit! Congratulations. Unfortunately you stopped because you died from an overdose. *

i have no hope living over 30


----------



## Jungletrans (Jul 8, 2009)

At age 85 in a motel room with 3 x 20 year old girls .


----------



## m_beardie (Jul 8, 2009)

*At age 38 while playing Tekken 23, a burgler will break into your house. A fight will ensue and you will lose. 
*
well at least i was playing a good game


----------



## caradeller (Jul 8, 2009)

*cara: At age 53 you will have a heart attack while eating a deep-fried peanut butter and banana sandwich, Elvis style. *


----------



## Vixen (Jul 8, 2009)

Jungletrans said:


> At age 85 in a motel room with 3 x 20 year old girls .



From lack of blood to the brain :lol:


----------



## wiz-fiz (Jul 8, 2009)

*will: At age 45 you will be struck by lightning while trying to move the antenna beside your mobile home in order to pick up late night adult movies. *

lol, late night adult movies, yay!


Will


----------



## noidea (Jul 8, 2009)

*Mel: At age 52 your prototype flying machine will work, and while aloft on its maiden voyage a passenger jet will take you into it's jet engine, and throw you out as a mist.*

*Obviously I overcome my fear of flying.lol.*


----------



## craig.a.c (Nov 23, 2009)

I know its an old thread but I tried it again.

Craig: At age 43 while playing Street Fighter Omega at an arcade, you will be electrocuted by the headset. You will be the first such death in years. 

At least I won't die in a revolutionary conflict in Ecuador this time 'round.


----------



## Asharee133 (Nov 23, 2009)

Mudimans said:


> *Jade: At age 30 you will fall from the fifth floor window of a hotel while under the influence of Robitussin DM. *
> 
> *Hmmm, only 3 years left for me!! At least you guys live to an almost reasonable age! :cry:*
> 
> *EDIT: Twenty B, I see you only have a few years left too my friend!*


mines worse!
*Ashlee: At age 27 while playing Street Fighter Omega at an arcade, you will be electrocuted by the headset. You will be the first such death in years. and i like that game *


----------



## mungus (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm going to be shanked in prision at age 88.
I seriously hope that means stabbed !!!


----------



## snocodile (Nov 23, 2009)

*Hugh Dawson: At age 22 you will die from an equipment malfunction in an exciting, fear based reality game show. Your death will receive the highest ratings of any episode of any reality show, ever. *
woot im gonna be a tv star


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 23, 2009)

steven: At age 63 while playing Street Fighter Omega at an arcade, you will be electrocuted by the headset. You will be the first such death in years. 

nice, at least ill still be playing computer games at the age of 63


----------



## MrsDragonLady (Nov 23, 2009)

mungus said:


> I'm going to be shanked in prision at age 88.
> I seriously hope that means stabbed !!!


 
:lol::lol::lol: 
Slang Dictionary
*shank* 
n.
a knife; a homemade knife.


----------



## HoffOff (Nov 23, 2009)

*Dylan: At age 21 you will perish under strange circumstances involving a gallon of lotion, two nine volt batteries, and a photograph of a bicycle
*Lol, ***?


----------



## soph02 (Nov 23, 2009)

*sophie: At age 70 after your spouse leaves you and your children disown you, you will go to work to find that you have been fired. This all proves too much to take. You decide to take a walk in the park but are robbed and murdered before you get there.*


----------



## TayaJulie (Nov 23, 2009)

*At age 29 you will fall into a vat of neutral shoe polish, and your body will never be recovered.*

funny that.. i work in a podiatry... aha


----------



## dreamkiller (Nov 23, 2009)

* At age 68 you will perish in an explosion caused by a leaky pilot light and a faulty electrical switch.*


----------



## dreamkiller (Nov 23, 2009)

*At age 79 you will take a near lethal dose of mescaline, wander the desert for six months, and eventually be eaten by coyotes. 
this is my husbands prediction, i like his better, sounds fun
*


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 23, 2009)

This is my second time I asked ..I think I like this one better ...
*RBB : At age 90 you will fall into a tank at a large aquarium and be eaten by suckerfish. *


----------



## SamNabz (Nov 23, 2009)

*Samuel: At age 64 a truly fanatic fan of your spoken word works will stalk you and torture you for a period of weeks. After refusing to sign any more autographs, the fan will kill you. *


----------



## blackduck (Nov 23, 2009)

*At age 111 you will die from a lethal overdose of methamphetamines. *

:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## RemoverAccount (Nov 23, 2009)

*Scott: At age 85 you will be gunned down in the street by hippies after enacting a bill that grants the WTO even more power. *


----------



## Contagion (Nov 23, 2009)

*Tom: At age 53 a statue will fall over and crush you while giving your acceptance speech for the position of Governor. *


----------



## percey39 (Nov 23, 2009)

*Aaron: At age 25 you will die from a heroin overdose, while waitng for your wife courtney love to get home*.
Hmm i dunno if i like this one too much at all


----------



## nat0810 (Nov 23, 2009)

*At age 76 after your spouse leaves you and your children disown you, you will go to work to find that you have been fired. This all proves too much to take. You decide to take a walk in the park but are robbed and murdered before you get there. *

something to look forward to. Only 49 years to go. Cant wait.


----------

